# Looking to add a laser to my XD(m) .40



## Spanish (Sep 29, 2012)

Anyone out there using the Viridian c5? What other suggestions do people have? I'm not looking at changing the grip but would rather use the rail for mounting.

-Spanish


----------



## Arney (Sep 22, 2012)

Consider the Lazermax using the spring guide as a lazer. Works great and no modification or holster necessary.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

I would go with the Viridian because you can then buy a holster that fits the gun with the laser. This will help you if you carry the gun and save you some trouble.


----------

